# The Old Man...



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Had a friend up this weekend to work some of his young dogs on some wild quail and prairie chickens. 

Riley - When I absolutely need quail found, he still get's it done at 10 and a half. This weekend, I couldn't be prouder of him, finding three coveys and at least eight singles in the shortest amount of time on the ground. (Maybe an hour over three days. ) He found them first for us, so we could work the young dogs. He can't run as fast, or as long, or as far anymore, but still manages to get it done.
*edit* - Still cant figure out why my pictures upload sideways. Blah. Will try and add a photobucket photo.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

V-John said:


> Had a friend up this weekend to work some of his young dogs on some wild quail and prairie chickens.
> 
> Riley - When I absolutely need quail found, he still get's it done at 10 and a half. This weekend, I couldn't be prouder of him, finding three coveys and at least eight singles in the shortest amount of time on the ground. (Maybe an hour over three days. ) He found them first for us, so we could work the young dogs. He can't run as fast, or as long, or as far anymore, but still manages to get it done.
> *edit* -_* Still cant figure out why my pictures upload sideways. *_ Blah. Will try and add a photobucket photo.
> ...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like some thick cover. 
Wisdom makes up for the physical limitations.
Those young dogs may have a spring in their step, but the old man has the birds phone number.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

It seems that the cover is thick here with all of the rain. But bird numbers so far have been good. 

I'm using Samsung phone. Uploaded to a Windows PC and posted there. Sideways.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love the story!

On to the picture issue, I think any phone, tablet, or device that has a rotating screen can have this issue. I've found that uploading the pic to my computer, opening it in a photo viewing program, and re-saving it, fixes the sideways issue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

V-John said:


> It seems that the cover is thick here with all of the rain. But bird numbers so far have been good.


Our bird numbers always go up with timely rain, and good, to heavy cover.
After a frost or two, the cover gets better for running dogs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> V-John said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the cover is thick here with all of the rain. But bird numbers so far have been good.
> ...


I'm looking forward to some frost and rain to flatten the bracken down on our shoot, it's a nightmare trying to wade through it at the moment.


----------

